# Cider Over A Ginger Beer Cake



## Gar (19/6/12)

I've got a suped up batch of Coopers Ginger beer fermenting at the moment & I'm thinking to myself why not throw a few bottles of Apple juice and some Lactose over the yeast cake when it's finished.

Is this a stupid idea? will the coopers ginger ale yeast/cider combination be horrible?

It could be rather interesting if the yeast isn't terrible....

The plan is to finish the ginger beer, rack it off, suck out a fair bit of the yeast and then bung in the Cider


----------



## troopa (19/6/12)

Give it a go and report back .. at the moment im loving a london ale yeast i used on a brew and its pretty damn good says the better half
worst case is you feed it to ppl you dont like or mates that drink to much of your brew


----------



## loikar (19/6/12)

Gar said:


> I've got a suped up batch of Coopers Ginger beer fermenting at the moment & I'm thinking to myself why not throw a few bottles of Apple juice and some Lactose over the yeast cake when it's finished.
> 
> Is this a stupid idea? will the coopers ginger ale yeast/cider combination be horrible?
> 
> ...



Sound's like a plan to me.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## komodo (19/6/12)

Ginger ale and Cider makes a very nice 50/50. Worth a shot


----------



## Gar (19/6/12)

Shall do cheers :beer: 

The Ginger's still got a few days to go before the experiment.


----------



## tazman1967 (19/6/12)

Yeah do it... sounds good, I might have to call in for a taster :beer:


----------



## Gar (19/6/12)

Welcome to mate

But beware... it could be horrible


----------



## nathan_madness (21/6/12)

Give it a crack and let us know how it turns out! I was tempted to do the same thing last year but chickened out at the last minute.


----------



## mgaz (23/6/12)

I'd be interested in how it turns out also.. sounds good.


----------



## brettprevans (26/6/12)

Gar said:


> I've got a suped up batch of Coopers Ginger beer fermenting at the moment & I'm thinking to myself why not throw a few bottles of Apple juice and some Lactose over the yeast cake when it's finished.
> 
> Is this a stupid idea? will the coopers ginger ale yeast/cider combination be horrible?
> 
> ...


Ur not the only one to have that thought. Mines smelling great
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=922457


----------



## Gar (21/7/12)

I finally got around to putting that cider down today, the Ginger beer sure took its sweet arsed time to ferment out <_< 







The final recipe is:

12L Aldi Apple Juice
2L Aldi Apple and Blackcurrant juice
200g Lactose
....and a bit of starsan from the airlock :lol:


----------



## troopa (21/7/12)

Ive found the last 2 batches of of aldi cider that ive used the apple,blackcurrant in has turned out really apparent sweet
Its still fermented down to 1.004 but it just tasted so much sweeter
the 200g of lactose is going to make it sweet by its self as well
should still be a good drink though and look forward to your tasting notes with the GB yeast


----------

